# Transfer Visa from Employer(Freezone) to an Employer(Freezone)



## Abhijeet.Singh (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

I need help on little guidance here.....

I am working in Freezone Teecom Area in an IT company and planning to move to 
another company in Freezone Teecom area only. 


My both employers are in Teecom Freezone area (Dubai Technology and media free zone authority). 

Issue:
1. If i dont get an NOC from my current employer, can i move to next company. 
(Off course after serving the notice period in my current company )

2. What do i need for a successful transfer... May be cancellation going back and coming on new employer visa is the only possibility...


Rgds
Praveen


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I moved from one Tecom company to another earlier this year and the process was:

Company A cancelled my visa and issued an NOC
Company B obtained a new visa.

In reality I put the two PROs in touch with each other and they worked it out beween them.

I think you may struggle without an NOC but prepared to be corrected on this.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

You need a NOC.

Best advise ever: "I put the two PROs in touch with each other and they worked it out beween them."

-md000/Mike


----------

